# Fuel tank



## NataIS (Aug 28, 2011)

Just one simple question: how could I drain my Cruze 2LT fuel tank? Does my car has a drain plug? I made a HUGE mistake :uhh: of pumping diesel into my tank, however did not start the engine (thanks God!): now have to remove gas/diesel mix from the tank...


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

NataIS said:


> Just one simple question: how could I drain my Cruze 2LT fuel tank? Does my car has a drain plug? I made a HUGE mistake :uhh: of pumping diesel into my tank, however did not start the engine (thanks God!): now have to remove gas/diesel mix from the tank...


Simple answer, you don't. Call a tow truck, send to the dealer, and have them drain and decontaminate it.


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

dont know if it has a drain plug (would assume it did), but if not what about a fuel line from the tank? Could take it off and try draining it that way


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

NataIS said:


> Just one simple question: how could I drain my Cruze 2LT fuel tank? Does my car has a drain plug? I made a HUGE mistake :uhh: of pumping diesel into my tank, however did not start the engine (thanks God!): now have to remove gas/diesel mix from the tank...


How you do dat??? I thought that diesel fuel nozzles would not fit in a gas filler neck. Maybe it's the other way 'round. Out of curiosity, how much diesel did you put in? Relative to how much gas was already in the tank?

I'm pretty sure that the Cruze gas tank is like nearly all others, in that there is no drain plug. If there was, it would be way too easy to steal gas from them. I believe it is a remove/replace operation. You VERY CAREFULLY
remove the fuel pump/gauge assembly from the tank, disconnect the filler neck plumbing, remove the tank mounting hardware, and drop the tank. Then purge and clean the tank. Reinstall the tank and its connections. I did one once on an old Carrola and it took me most of the day. I did it because the original one rusted out (out of warranty) just above the half full line due to bad corrosion protection from the factory. 

Quite honestly, I don't know what impact on your warranty is here. Either putting the diesel in or r&r of the tank. 

Jim


----------



## NataIS (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you! I did it already: my car is carefully towed and I will be at the dealer location at the door opening. Very curious about the cost of whole draining procedure, however glad I did not make more damage by starting the car... And, Jim, yes, the fuel nozzle was not different at all (do not know why!!!).


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

If you didn't start it it probably won't be a big deal, although you may be buying a new fuel pump since it was submerged in diesel.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

NataIS said:


> And, Jim, yes, the fuel nozzle was not different at all (do not know why!!!).


Interesting... Where I live, the nozzles are distinctly different and I believe it is mandated by state law. Might be worth checking your local ordinances to see. You may have some recourse for the cost of the tank cleansing. I'm betting it won't be cheap. Gaskets, fuel pump and gauge assembly, labor (at least $45/hour?, EPA costs. Shall we start a pool? I'm betting at least $400 US. I'm basing that on a friend's experience with putting gas in a diesel Jetta.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll see your $400 and go $1100, fuel pump assembly will be $400 alone. either that or it'll be about $250 to drain the tank and refill (plus price of fuel) And yes Diesel nozzles are mandated to be larger than gas nozzles for just this situation so i would go after the gas station.


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't think the fuel pump will need replaced. Some of your gas treatments are virtually just kerosene, and you actually pump that through the system (though much smaller amount). It should just be a drain and flush tank. So probably looking around $200-$300 at dealer. Not sure of the labor rates around there, but last I looked, dealers charge somewhere around $75-$90/hr here.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Ian_12 said:


> I don't think the fuel pump will need replaced.


 :iagree:
If you didn't start it the punp should be OK.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Likely they'll drain/refill the tank, purge the fuel rail, take it for a test drive, and send you on your way. A tiny bit of diesel is going to clean out everything really nicely. It's also going to lubricate everything really nicely since diesel has far more lubricity than gasoline. I wouldn't worry about the fuel pump since you haven't started it. 

Best of luck, and let us know how you make out!


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Diesel pumps are no different in size that gas unless you go to a semi diesel pump, those are huge to fill the 200gallon tanks quicker. The pumps in the car area have the same size nozzle.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> Diesel pumps are no different in size that gas unless you go to a semi diesel pump, those are huge to fill the 200gallon tanks quicker. The pumps in the car area have the same size nozzle.


Not in Indiana, they don't... (or aren't supposed to)

Mike


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

bartonmd said:


> Not in Indiana, they don't... (or aren't supposed to)
> 
> Mike


I stand corrected. there is a 4cm difference. (gas 21cm, diesel 24cm)


----------



## NataIS (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok, for anyone who is interested here is my damage report: no, I did not have to replace the fuel pump, or any other additional parts. The dropping fuel tank and cleaning was enough. Final bill is $360 for four hours work ($90 per hour..). It is over!!!


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Well I was bang on about labor rate, and only $60 off total. At least you are back on the road now.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Glad that worked out.
If you were going to drain it yourself, how exactly would you collect/dispose it?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Thats a good question. I bet one of the mechanics at the dealer that owns a Duramax got a free 1/2 tank of fuel though. Thats how I would dispose of it.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> Thats a good question. I bet one of the mechanics at the dealer that owns a Duramax got a free 1/2 tank of fuel though. Thats how I would dispose of it.


Not unless he had a Duramax sticker on his Deuce and a half... He wouldn't have known how much gasoline it had in it, and gasoline is much harder on a diesel engine, than diesel it on a gasoline engine (which simply won't run)

Mike


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> If you were going to drain it yourself, how exactly would you collect/dispose it?


My guess is that it got poured into their drain oil tank. I had some old 2 stroke fuel and I mixed it in with the drain oil I had. It then went to the recycling center. 

Jim


----------

